# iPad printing to network printer?



## DrCR (Oct 15, 2020)

I'm looking for a way to  print text/Word/PDFs/et al. files on an iPad to a network printer. (It's a venerable HP network printer. So nothing special re drivers or the like.) The files may be local or iCloud.

Any particular recommendations? I was about to give Tap & Print a try, but then I found quite a number of positive reviews were alarmingly identical.


----------

